
Show HN: Voice cloning App with 45 celebs' voices made by Tacotron2 and WaveGlow - vladimirsvsv77
https://parodist.ai
======
vladimirsvsv77
Hey Hacker News!

I’m Vladimir, founder and CEO of the Parodist app. I’m very excited to share
our app with you.

Parodist is a text-to-speech mobile app that uses AI technology to sound
personalized messages in voices of famous politicians, celebs, and tech
leaders.

Our early users love the opportunity to congratulate their friends with the
personalized audio of Taylor Swift or prank their family members with the
video of Barack Obama endorsing them for the POTUS position. Now, we have 45
voices, and we’re constantly adding new ones.

It’s fun, safe, and easy to use. Just enter any name into the template and get
the video or audio voiced.

We’d be glad to hear your feedback and discuss any questions here. Also, you
may reach out to us at hello@parodist.ai.

P.S. We’re also open to any kind of b2b inquires as we have simple and fast
API. We already have some business cases, such as sounding articles on the
website of the popular radio station; sounding messages that come along with
donations during streaming; recreation of the voice of the passed away person
for the documentary, etc. For more info you may contact us at the email below.

~~~
ilovefood
This is very cool, just tried the App :) Homer and Cartman work somehow better
than Rick. How does the backend work? And how did you develop the app? Very
good job! Congrats for the launch.

~~~
vladimirsvsv77
Thank you! We hired parodists to collect training data for voices with full
access, one parodist did Homer and Cartman, and another did Rick, this is why
there is a difference. On the backend, we use a microservices with models on a
GPU server (AWS) and a simple web service with Django and Amazon Aurora
(serverless). The application was made with react-native for both platforms at
once.

